# Logic Pro 9, how do i make a stereo track mono



## Sepultorture (Feb 10, 2010)

i consolidated all my edited tracks from protools and loaded them on logic 9 and made a new session for it, but one of the songs somehow figured it wanted to turn it's mono track self into a stereo track

actually all the tracks on this particular session did it, weird

so how do i turn these tracks back into proper mono tracks, seriously i'm not finding anything on apple help and i'm gettin frustrated, all i wanna do is mixx this and now it sounds weird when i pan it


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 10, 2010)

There is a button on the track header that looks like two circles smucshed together. click that. and it should turn into one circle. thats mono.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 10, 2010)




----------

